# Stair headroom problem



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Can you provide a sketch or photo----old house ? More details please.--Mike---


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Can you post some pictures of the area?

Are you sure 6'2" is code in your area that seems pretty low.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If you can't move the foot of the stairs the only thing left is to elongate the stringers and make the treads wider, that would push the top of the stairs back further and will give you more head room but it is doubtful that it will give you enough room. Also by elongating the stringers it will give you less head room in the bathroom below. If the bath wasn't under the stairs you could do several things.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

ask the inspector........


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

Clumsy Hamster said:


> At the top of our stairs the headroom doesn't meet the minimum code of 6'2". It is only 5'6". The stairs cannot be pushed into the room at the bottom any further as it has a bathroom under it with a toilet and window under the stairs. We can't go up at the top of the stairs at it would then run into the roof. The inspector won't sign off on things until we get the stairs fixed. What sort of options do we have to resolve this?


Who framed it?


----------



## Clumsy Hamster (Apr 16, 2011)

tcleve4911,
The inspector just said "good luck" He himself wasn't sure of how to do it.

Joe Carola,
Framing is from the 40s or later. We are not sure who framed it as it was purchased like this.

kwikfishron,
6'2 is minimum code requirements for existing stairs. Code typically calls for 6'8 but they make exceptions for existing homes.

jiju1943,
That is a great idea. I'll examine it to get a better idea. I'm afraid doing this will drop the headroom of the toilet below it to much and the possibly impact the window but we'll see.

I'll try to take some pictures and possibly a sketch so that it is easier to make out.

Appreciate everyones comments.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Why is this an issue? If you own it, code wasn't an issue of sale. If you are selling it, I'd assume it'd be grandfathered as existing structure.


----------



## waterman1971 (Apr 19, 2009)

Do a landing at the elevation of the bath ceiling.

That will allow you to push the stair back as much as you require


----------



## Clumsy Hamster (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is a sketch of the layout. I apologize for it not being all that great and not to scale. Hopefully, this gives an idea of what we are facing.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> Can you post some pictures of the area?
> 
> Are you sure 6'2" is code in your area that seems pretty low.


Yeah, you sure the inspector didn't say 6'-8"? :huh:


----------



## SteelToes (Oct 5, 2010)

*Alt. Stairs*

Alternating stairs...


----------



## waterman1971 (Apr 19, 2009)

I am not sure how deep into it y'all want to get, but a dormer would fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## Clumsy Hamster (Apr 16, 2011)

waterman1971 said:


> I am not sure how deep into it y'all want to get, but a dormer would fit the bill perfectly.


Yeah, we were kind of thinking the same thing. I think that all we could ever do is either a dormer or eliminate the bathroom. A dormer is well beyond our budget and we really don't want to eliminate a bathroom.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Could you turn after a landing part-way down? Adding a post at the inside corner and removing some floor space?

Pictures would really be helpful here, or we can keep guessing...... even a sketch. lol

Gary


----------

